# Anyone using thermo-electric generators?



## Dune (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello all, Is anyone using a TEG (not including a fan)? I was told that there is a system in existance specificaly for woodstoves, but no amount of web surfing has found it. Any info helpful. Thankyou.


----------



## crazy_dan (Jul 6, 2008)

http://electronicserviceonline.com/html/woodstove-generator.html

Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## Dune (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, that is the type of thing I am asking about, but I have heard that there is a ready to usr unit for wood stove, but can't find it. thank you for the link.


----------



## mtarbert (Jul 6, 2008)

Wanna buy a Bridge?


----------



## Dune (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you even look at the link provided by crazy-dan? I am here to learn and in turn to pass on what I discover which may be helpful to others.


----------



## Lowellmotel (Dec 2, 2012)

Several years later... Yes, I know some folks working with this technology. I know a few people who have worked on Stirling stuff at Sunpower here in Athens, OH.

My  humble opinion is that TEG's heated via wood/coal stove can currently add to charging battery banks. I don't feel that it is a a standalone power-source, especially due to uh, summer. But thinking about the ability to illuminate low voltage lighting and charge cell phones from these devices is absolutely cool. If one is establishing a low voltage system and trying to prepare for power outages, this should be considered as an explorable technology.

I have been experimenting with Solar for about a decade (mostly while living in Phoenix, AZ). It takes a lifestyle change to live a low voltage DC reality, but i think that the "Burner" culture is already doing a similar thing.

Will be glad to talk about such things, share research.


----------



## Dune (Dec 3, 2012)

Lowellmotel said:


> Several years later... Yes, I know some folks working with this technology. I know a few people who have worked on Stirling stuff at Sunpower here in Athens, OH.
> 
> My humble opinion is that TEG's heated via wood/coal stove can currently add to charging battery banks. I don't feel that it is a a standalone power-source, especially due to uh, summer. But thinking about the ability to illuminate low voltage lighting and charge cell phones from these devices is absolutely cool. If one is establishing a low voltage system and trying to prepare for power outages, this should be considered as an explorable technology.
> 
> ...


 
Good job digging up this oldie.
There have been more recent threads.


----------



## benjamin (Dec 4, 2012)

I couldn't find the old threads on this forum, or the article I remember, but there was an article (probably in Home Power) describing such a system in use in Iceland for small circulating pumps in isolated cabins using true geothermal heat (hot springs).


----------



## begreen (Dec 7, 2012)

I ran a thread on TEG power off a woodstove a while back and would be interested in what your research has shown up. We get several outages here. Actually, with a black absorption plate, why wouldn't this work in summer too?


----------

